
ON LEAVING FACEBOOK - mhb
http://blog.seanbonner.com/2012/04/15/on-leaving-facebook/
======
mhb
_For better or worse, I consider myself a fairly principled person. That is,
I’ve chosen to live my life in a way that reflects my convictions. From what I
eat to how I vote to what I spend money on, I consider how those choices
impact me, those around me, and the world as a whole. I consider what my
actions and choices say about me as a person, and take great care to ensure I
like who that person is. Ethics are important. Convictions mean something.

...

I’ve known that Facebook, the company, doesn’t line up with my politics for a
while and have written about (almost 2 years ago) how uncomfortable the site
makes me feel._

------
numberwhun
And to think, that post was 6 years ago.

------
DrScump
(April 2012)

